# Correct battery size for 1986 Cabriolet



## dour224 (Sep 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the correct battery size is for a 1986 VW Cabriolet?I was told that my Cab has the wrong size in it it is a #47 and it should have the smaller #41. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

